# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1c 8.3 УТ 11.1 Перестала отправляться электронная почта

## den16

Здравствуйте! В определённый момент перестала отправляться почта, настроенная через yandex. Настроил всё по инструкции, прописал порты и проверил. Проверка проходит успешно. Но письма не отправляются, причём 1с не выдаёт никакой ошибки. Подскажите пожалуйста, в чём может быть дело?

----------


## avm3110

А по какой инструкции ты настраивал?
А проверял - на внутреннюю почту письма уходят нормально?

----------


## den16

Сервер: smtp.yandex.ru
Порт: 465
Использовать SSL: Истина

Суть в том, что почта РАБОТАЛА уже год. 
Внутренняя почта - вся идёт через Яндекс и тоже не получает писем из 1с.

----------


## avm3110

Ну, классическая фраза "А до этого все работало" - конечно "греет", но совсем не помогает :blush:
Так как тут завязано не только на 1Ску, но и например механизмы SSL (например достоверность сертификата подписи или еще что-либо)

Попробуйте на тесте например следующий механизм: http://mamaev-blog.ru/nastroyka-poch...l-ili-mail-ru/

----------


## den16

Да, через туннель почта проходит, хотя, конечно, не совсем то, что хотелось. Что интересно, локальная копия базы отправляет письма без вопросов. Подозреваю, что дело в сервере 1с.

----------


## avm3110

> Да, через туннель почта проходит, хотя, конечно, не совсем то, что хотелось.


А что не устраивает? 




> Что интересно, локальная копия базы отправляет письма без вопросов. Подозреваю, что дело в сервере 1с.


А у вас сервер крутится по системной учеткой или же под пользователем User1C ?
Если первый вариант, то переведите службу сервера 1С по локальную или доменную учетку и затем попробуйте зайти локально на сервер под этой учеткой, открыть файловую копию базы и отправить мыло

----------

